# ***Funny porn Gif fails***...



## ExLe (Jan 6, 2012)

Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!...











































































































Your welcome...


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## colochine (Jan 6, 2012)

Wow lol...


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## Big Pimpin (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)




----------



## oufinny (Jan 9, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The tail of the shrinking cock... a visual representation!


----------



## min0 lee (Jan 9, 2012)

min0 lee said:


>



Just in case it didn't work the first time.


----------



## IronAddict (Jan 9, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Enjoy!!!!!!!!!!!!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grynch888 (Jan 9, 2012)

min0 lee said:


> Just in case it didn't work the first time.


----------



## SupaSwole (Jan 9, 2012)

The old man kicking the whore in the pussy is fuckin priceless!!


----------



## Sabotage (Jan 10, 2012)

Those are hilarious!

The one with lighting the chick on fire is Steve-O.


----------



## G3 (Jan 10, 2012)

Sabotage said:


> Those are hilarious!
> 
> The one with lighting the chick on fire is Steve-O.


 
Why am I not surprised?


----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 25, 2012)




----------



## charley (Jan 27, 2012)

ExLe..............thats some funny ass shit.....................

.................charley


----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)

charley said:


> ExLe..............thats some funny ass shit.....................
> 
> .................charley


 

Glad you approve...

I love this thread, one of my personal favorites...

Maybe later today I'll add some more goods to the mix...


----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)

He must be practicing for the tuskegee airmen part...


----------



## Tesla (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Jan 27, 2012)

Round 2...


----------



## colochine (Jan 29, 2012)

http://i.imgur.com/eyQ1X.gif


----------



## Dark Geared God (Jan 29, 2012)




----------



## Bottom's Up (Feb 1, 2012)

wtf at some of these.


----------



## njd84 (Feb 1, 2012)

hilarious, until my wife walked in...


----------



## Curt James (Feb 1, 2012)

Totally dead, right?


----------



## ExLe (Feb 1, 2012)

njd84 said:


> hilarious, until my wife walked in...


 











Just tell her to get back in her kitchen and make you a sandwich...


----------



## njd84 (Feb 3, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Just tell her to get back in her kitchen and make you a sandwich...



Lol that was the exact face she gave me and just walked out and called me a pervert chances are she will be looking at the same shit when I'm home.


----------



## min0 lee (Feb 3, 2012)

njd84 said:


> Lol that was the exact face she gave me and just walked out and called me a pervert chances are she will be looking at the same shit when I'm home.


----------



## colochine (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

I gotta figure out how to put these clips in.


----------



## meow (Feb 4, 2012)

colochine said:


>



I would consider this WINNING.


----------



## colochine (Feb 4, 2012)

meow said:


> I would consider this WINNING.



ExLe might need to make a winning thread.


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

meow said:


> I would consider this WINNING.



Fuck, she's lovin it


----------



## colochine (Feb 4, 2012)




----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

colochine said:


>



FINISH HER



or I will


----------



## coolhandjames (Feb 4, 2012)

colochine said:


>



I'm gonna do this to cellardoor


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)

colochine said:


>


 

Savage...


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)

ExLe said:


> Savage...



More winning than fail but anyways...


----------



## colochine (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## ExLe (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## charley (Feb 9, 2012)

ExLe said:


> WOW!!!!!!!!! never seen nothing like it.......


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 28, 2014)

Thread Resurrection


----------



## skinnyguy180 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## BaldPornLover (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## meow (Jun 21, 2014)

skinnyguy180 said:


>



Nice sprinkler action!


----------



## raysd21 (Jun 21, 2014)

That was Mike Horners classic move.  That and the goofy face he made.






Wow.  I've heard about this move but never seen it.


----------



## Watson (Jul 2, 2014)




----------

